# What are you currently listening to?



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Like the title says, what are you currently listening to? It can be a song you're listening to or a noise you're hearing.

Right now, I'm listening to "Blue Miss Sunday" by Devics. Sara's voice is beautiful.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

The sweet smell of a great sorrow lies over the land
Plumes of smoke rise and merge into the leaden sky:
A man lies and dreams of green fields and rivers,
But awakes to a morning with no reason for waking...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

^Awesome! Looks like I just found a new artist to listen to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

Death By Dreaming said:


> ^Awesome! Looks like I just found a new artist to listen to.


If you like that, check out a genre called "Future Funk"


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Great music, everybody!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Loreena McKennitt Radio on Pandora


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## captchah (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

William dont lie, you're listening to young OLD DROOOG


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

As a Celldweller fan, I can't believe I haven't heard that one. Love it! Here's this awesome song from the equally awesome band EXO.


----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)

That is so good!!! I think I've heard that before. (Altho I haven't heard much EXO so idk but I like JuNahnCurry covers of them on youtube)

I keep listening to this today. Idk why. I don't even think I like it lol


----------



## captchah (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## IAmNobody (Oct 14, 2015)

The Weeknd makes me feel comfortable.


----------



## drealove (Oct 15, 2015)

this helps me calm down before going to sleep! hope you like it

https://www.youtube.com/embed/WPUcP3k3CMY][URL=https://www.youtube.com/embed/WPUcP3k3CMY]https://www.youtube.com/embed/WPUcP3k3CMY


----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Silent Circus - Akira Yamaoka


----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)

Have been listening to / watching this on repeat for close to 2hrs now ~_~


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

GodEatGod - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## LukeThinksTooMuch (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

This song is so sweet... >w<


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know how I got this way 
I'll never be alright...


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

This amazing cover of Pink Floyd's "The Great Gig in The Sky".


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)

dissoziation said:


>


That is one of the best covers of toxic I've ever heard.

My favourite will always be


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

A Static Lullaby's cover is my favourite, too! Love the neat rock twist they put on it. :3


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

That's a really good cover! Thanks for sharing, atropalish. 

As of now, I'm currently listening to this. I don't understand what she's saying, but she has a beautiful voice.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

I love this song..


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

This one really gets my feelings towards social anxiety...so many women that I wanted to talk to,but...


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Classic Shadow.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## DepecheDean (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Death By Dreaming said:


>


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

10/10 on the cheesy scale.


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## goodfella7758 (Jun 19, 2011)

the roots dont say nuthin


----------



## tomenko (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

These guys make the best video game covers!


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## inmymindiamfree (Jan 19, 2014)

Stumbleine - Bowery


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## inmymindiamfree (Jan 19, 2014)

Ailee - 노래가 늘었어


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I am developing a love of Radiohead.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Setting fire to our insides for fun to distract ourselves...
We're setting fire to our insides for fun.
Collecting pictures from a flood that wrecked our home,
It was a flood that wrecked this home.

And you caused it,


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

If anyone here has the time, this album is absolute perfection. (Well, if you're into rock/soft metal, anyway.) I really recommend giving it a listen.


----------



## Beef Wellington (Feb 24, 2016)

Great song.


----------



## Universe??? (Mar 5, 2016)

Look up Dr.Pill by kid cudi swear to god kid cudi got Dp...agree?


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## damagedjones (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

Infinitely better than the studio version! Oh Land is a goddess.


----------



## inmymindiamfree (Jan 19, 2014)

Dal Shabet - 너 같은


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

I discovered The Big O about two months ago and I'm still as blown away, I'd always thought Roy was just one of those country-esque type singers so I never looked into him. But holy shit if he isn't one of the best voices to have ever been recorded and in the same sort of unique zone within the rockabilly scene like Johnny Cash where the music is beyond the genre it is mostly comprised of and approachable by a much larger set of musical tastes because of that. He also did the 80's "You Got It" staple song and I had no idea since I just mildly listened to it as another 80's pop hit and only now truly appreciate the vocal acrobatics he brings to that song.

as a singer I also enjoy the simplicity and modesty of both the music and his demeanor that contrast and highlight his pure bel canto prowess


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

What a beautiful cover!


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I have discovered heaven on earth in music form.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Does this song remind any of you guys about DP? Because it does for me.


----------



## JacobG (Jun 14, 2015)

The Eden project


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## frenchguy (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tlop by Kanye.


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Path (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm so tired.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Guest (May 9, 2016)




----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

I really enjoy Eminem.....use to listen to him all the time and stopped recently but starting again.

Haven't heard his songs in a while and hearing it brings back memories and the reality of life.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I love Country/Rock.

Story of my life:


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I also am a huge Tool fan.

But *this track is the worst thing to Listen to if you have DP*. Based on the process of humans acquiring extra chromosomes.

Unfortunately it's one of my favourite examples of musical genius.


----------



## Path (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

The feels, they're killing me.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Not to put a downer on this topic but I am currently listening to my own head....Just like I have done for the last I dont know how many years...

It would be nice to shut it up for just a while!


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

This song sums up how I've been feeling for the past few days.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Hits me right in the feels! (in a good way)


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Path (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

For me this is a song that kinda sums it all up and puts a nice little bow on it. Really incredible description of panic.


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Universe??? (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Early morning vibes.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

This whole album has some pretty sick beats.


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

25- Adele


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

I used to be a huge fan of these guys, but forgot about them for the longest time. I've never been more happy to remember something! :lol:


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

State of Dreaming by Marina and the Diamonds

a good song to listen to when you have DP


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

This song, perfectly relate to it with my benzo relationship


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Aleks_ (May 13, 2016)

Donald Glover, a very talented man.


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Death By Dreaming said:


>


Good choice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't let DP/DR visuals stop you ... here is a classical guitarist who was born blind


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Rufus Wainwright: "Hallelujah"


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Random but can't get this out of my head lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Beatz808 (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm currently listening to The Bobby Tarantino mixtape by Logic. 44 bars doe.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Beatz808 (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2016)

Oddly enough, country music, been on some weird kick with it lately.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)

yes, it's Rick Astley!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

This was written by Keith Richards when the Stones were going through hard times and Mick was leaving the group to go solo. Keith was in a terrible place mentally i think. I truly believe this song is about Mick. But Keith never gave up.

Even if Keith had to sing he had the magic. Mick realized 'WTF am i doing?' And came back to being what he is singer of the Stones. ...... The rest is history: Steel Wheels, one of the best albums around.


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

i don't know how to embed video from my phone so here


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi!

The songs that I'm currently obsessed with are:

Hold up, by Beyoncé.
Sorry, by Beyoncé. 
Wild, by Troye Sivan ft Alessia Cara. 
All About Us, by Jordan Fisher. 
And Closer by The Chainsmokers ft Halsey.

That's all


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

NZRecovery said:


> Listening to the tinnitus in my ear,LOL hey you said it could be any sound right? sounds like a old box television set with that high pitched frequency. I have no headphones either, fml.


I get you. Tinnitus is awful. Do you think you can purchase a set of earbuds or headphones? I find that listening to music distracts me from it.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## moose_504 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Stressed Out...21 Pilots!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

And this one!


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)

nothing


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Always loved this movie soundtrack, Chris Cornell does a great job on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2016)

Love that Chicane


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Bump

Found this in deleted threads, for no reason I can think of, so restored


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Phantasm said:


> Bump
> 
> Found this in deleted threads, for no reason I can think of, so restored


Thank you!


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Lots! But here's a few...


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I love the blue alien guy, he's so cheery and positive 

Maybe not a lot of peoples cup of tea, but I love synthwave. The production values in this song especially are spot on. Check out newretrowave on youtube if you're interested


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Here's a better skiing song Dissoziation,


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Wasn't that in T2?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Ever think Robert Smith looks like a transsexual version of Brandon Lee from the Crow? Just me? 



Phantasm said:


> Wasn't that in T2?


Yeah, liked the tune and it turned me onto the band. Here's another --


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## HauntedReverie (Dec 3, 2017)

i try not to get lost in this..
not only beautifully written, but sadly the video is too close to home with the way i see thru these Derealised eyes


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

so kawaii


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I know most people won't like this, but this kind of music gets me through the day. It's always so cheerful.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

freezeup said:


>


Ikigai always uploads some great artists! Are you subscribed to The Boin? They upload some good stuff too.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

does dp effect your guys ability to listen and enjoy music? i use to make beats listen to music and discover new music every day but since dp its not the same


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

nicewon said:


> does dp effect your guys ability to listen and enjoy music? i use to make beats listen to music and discover new music every day but since dp its not the same


It hasn't for me, but it's quite common for people to lose interest in things whenever they are struggling with depersonalization / derealization.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## lizbeth (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Mattakriptic (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

oldskool 2-step garage


----------



## lizbeth (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

lizbeth said:


>


It makes me so happy that someone is listening to Soichi Terada.






Here are some other Japanese artists I've been listening to recently!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

lizbeth said:


>


I'm so happy that someone else enjoys Soichi Terada!






If you like Terada, you may like these. They aren't really electronic, but they have similar vibes!


----------



## lizbeth (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks!  Just about to listen now. That track's great isn't it. I hadn't heard of the name until recently, just came across the track on youtube when listening to other stuff


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Big mood.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## lizbeth (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)




----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Kama Police


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Reminds me a bit of DPDR.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

dissoziation, that one made me think of Portishead:


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I will always be a rocker, that will never change!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> WARNING; The video is extremely explicit & contains drug use, violence, sex, nudity, vomiting, & molestation among other nasty things.


That's one hell of a disclaimer, lmao. The song is good, though.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Mood today.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

This brings joy


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

This is really good


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't feel good.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Best tune I've found lately, great for cranking up and forgetting DP for a few.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Marine0829 (Jun 28, 2018)

Ebony eyes by stevie wonder.....on repeat.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Tricky, og trip hop


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## herecomesthesun (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

My favorite song right now!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Reminds me a little of DPDR.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Cheerful song


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

lol, check this out:


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I kinda lost touch with music somewhere along the way - I'd really like to get back into it because occasionally I come across stuff like this...


----------



## Internal_essence (Feb 14, 2019)

Listening to 852 Hz Solfeggio Frequency

What do you guys think about those frequencies? They're supposed to :

Help to return to spiritual order.
• Awakens intuition.
• Awakens inner strength.
• Raises cell energy
• Used for balancing Third Eye Chakra.

Any past experience with these?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Prefer the A Perfect Circle version better but this is good too.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

One of my top 10 driving rock songs. It is so energizing. Impossible to sit still and listen to. I was seated in the 3rd row, which required that I wear a rain suit. do you see the paint flying off those drums? The guitars are awesome. The percussion is fantastic.

And Venus Hum? Well.....she makes you feel the love!


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

man this song was always played in the nightclubs (especially a particular one where I went to often) . good old times . I miss the times where me and my friends were always on the move . I got tears in the eyes while listening to this song today no joke

now I only rarely do something because of dp/dr / anxiety / psychotic shit etc . but since my health improves more and more now I am hoping to be as active and dancing like once I used to soon ....I will come back soon ladies 

man I fucking love Whitney Houston (RIP)


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

It has a "Personal Jesus" vibe


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Phantasm



Phantasm said:


>


So good... you seen the studio tour?

EDIT: (you won't enjoy this if you are not a tech head or a fan)


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

"I was bruised and battered, I couldn't tell what I felt.

I was unrecognizable to myself.
Saw my reflection in a window and didn't know my own face.

Night has fallen, I'm lyin' awake,

I can feel myself fading away"


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

turkish song . if anybody wants a translation just tell me I would take the time for you to translate it xD


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

this is such a romantic song . very nice . no **** xD

(turkish language btw)


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I like the Turkish vibe Psyborg









This is a blast from my past:


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

^ is that you ?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

no, just a band I was really into back in the day.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

This is how I feel right now.


----------



## Mere-Observer (May 27, 2019)

Used to drive to this song, quit driving but have started listening to it again these days. Hopefully will be behind the wheels again soon.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Kurdish music ( I am ethnic Kurdish from Turkey . like the singer)


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Greek song


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

this man is Scottish and sings a song in Zaza language from my homeprovince Tunceli/Dersim - Turkey







very cool . he has a nice and calming voice . he also seems to be a good person in general . I like him

he also speaks fluently turkish and is married to a turkish woman






here he sings with his son

[URL=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiOdttrcR8A]


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Paul Dwyer performing in Manchester in front of Turkish people






we Kurds and Turks love this man


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Just the basics for me.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

*It's you right there,*

*right there **in the mirror*

*You don't wanna hurt yourself, hurt yourself*

*By looking too closely*

*By looking too close *


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

dont have youtube access on my school computer but i've been filling up with jane's addiction lately. Three Days and Then She Did have really pumped me up when I'm feeling down. also most other's probably wouldn't like this style of music, but i always get dpdr vibes from some of Baroness's music, especially in Chlorine and Wine, and Sea Lungs


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I've been listening to Leon Russell. Leon grew up in rural Oklahoma. He lived in a dry county, so he could perform in clubs when he was only 15. He has written some great songs that you

might not know are his. Rollin in my sweet baby's arms. A hard rain's gonna fall. Jumping Jack Flash. Masquerade. I had his Carne album, back in the day. I know all the words to his

song "Baby Jane", but I can't sing it without breaking down and crying. I love his "Song for You", "Bluebird" and many others because they are pure American music.

So Leon fell out of popularity and had health problems. He hadn't been seen or heard from in years. Elton John went looking for him. Elton picked him out of the gutter and carried him

to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony, where Elton John was his presenter. Elton said he never hoped to be anything more than an approximation of what Leon Russell

meant to music. Leon was inducted in, I think, 2012. The ceremony is on YouTube, and is worth watching. Here is Leon Russell's "A Song For You"


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Back in the time when R&B and Soul had yet to reach the mainstream, there was Soul train

Basically a dance program which featured bands playing to an African American audience.

I'm amazed that the guitar sound in the Isley Brothers "Who's That Lady" hasn't been copied

by other artists. This song stands out in the history of R&B for that guitar and vocals of

Ronnie Islay






.


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

Redout game Soundtrack. I listen to it as a background music while I work. It's just sounds, no vocals. It reminds of a futuristic place.


----------



## santi123 (Jan 4, 2020)

There is two songs that best describe my feelings through all of this;

One is radiohead: faded.






The other one is where is my mind; pixies.

Pixies: where is my mind

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3oCS85HvpY





 Faded: Radiohead


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Wanted to post this for everyone here









[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR6PV-Irv7s[/medi


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I am listening to my tinnitus right now . I hope it will make it to the charts one day


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Where said:


> I love Air. Have you listened to 10 000 Hz Legend, Moon Safari. or Talkie Walkie?
> 
> Air - All I Need
> 
> ...


I do too  I've got Moon Safari and Talkie Walkie. I always meant to get more of their stuff, like Premier Symptomes. They're very cool, very French!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Lol, I must say I prefer the original


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I hope it is ok that I post so many turkish songs (also kurdish and greek etc)

even if you dont understand I recommend listening to this song it gives a good mood 

it is a nice old turkish song that I know from my teenage years


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Gary Morris had the lead (Jean Valjean) in a 1980's Broadway production - Les Misérables. The Soundtrack went platinum. He also had a solo gold album on the US country music charts.

He had five #1 singles during the 80s. Here is "Bring him home" from Les Mis. He also sings a mean "Wind Beneath my Wings". Plays a mean guitar also. Check him out.


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Jeff Beck live at Ronnie Scotts (London)


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

forestx5 said:


> Jeff Beck ;live at Rpmmoe Scptts


Beck was in the Yardbirds with Jimmy page, but he released the album Truth (with Rod Stewart on vocals) a year before Led Zeppelin's first album. If you listen to them both they are very similar, so Jimmy "borrowed" from Beck a great deal. As for the bolero, Joe Walsh used this in his track The Bomber, in the James Gang.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Feels a lot like DPDR.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Circassian/Adyghe dancing . very nice


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

This is so good.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have stacks of CDs and I rotate through them while I practice pool on my 9' Diamond Table in the basement.

Tonight it was Inner Circle "Bad Boys" Album.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I will show you one of the most dramatic turkish lovesongs ever









even with english translations !!!

here with translation :






and here the original videoclip with the singer


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

a scottish gentleman singing in turkish . he also sings a song in zaza language from my homeprovince . I posted about him before


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

How many luminaries can you identify, both on and off stage? Alec Baldwin, Kid Rock, Jeff Beck, David Letterman, the Obamas etc., etc.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you know who Paul Hardcastle is? He is prolific!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## ayesha23 (May 25, 2020)

simply the best by tina turner


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I've really been getting into Type O Negative lately.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

If you thought Nirvana or grunge was original, this is from 1968!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Seemed appropriate, lolz. I did actually have this album back in the day. It wasn't great but it wasn't bad.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I found this video on YouTube's Carrie Furnace page. Carrie Furnace is a national historic site on 400 acres of land along the Monongahela River

South East of Pittsburgh PA. There were 7 blast furnaces there at one time. Those furnaces cast the iron which became the steel in 25% of the world's

steel structures through 1980. (50% of steel structures in the USA). The blast furnace depicted at the beginning of this video is the last one standing

in the USA. Carrie is opened up each year so "guerilla artists" from around the world can paint murals on its walls. This place has soul.

10s of thousands of working lives were spent here. You can feel it. I worked there, and I helped cast that iron. I was a young man of steel. lol


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

music isn't just for entertainment. This is Bob Dylan's finest work.

It wasn't meant to entertain you. It was meant to challenge you to act on behalf of justice

for your fellow man. The second video link is a story of how, in conjunction with

Bob Dylan's exhortations, a young black kid from a NY ghetto enlisted the help of some liberal

Toronto yuppies to free a wrongly convicted man. This..... is the story of the Hurricane.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

turkish rock


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

My Music taste have changed significantly after interacting with many people here on the board and in personal messages. 
I am listening to this kind of music. Everything seems normal when I hear that kind of music.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I hope it is okay that I post turkish and other non english songs . if you want you can ask me for a translation if you like the songs

I am listening to this nice song right now


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

nice summer song


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

this song fits this corona time a little

she sings that she wants to drink the whole night , cry the whole night until her face is swolen , walking around the town / streets and scream around etc

obviously this song is a few years old and not about corona xD lol . it is about being in love unhappily if I understand right . I can speak turkish but some songs are weird to understand still

I love this singer . her name is Fatma Turgut . she has such an awesome voice and she also looks cute and a nice and humble person . she is the same person as the chick in the video above that I posted (post 470)


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been listening to hip hop while asphalting my driveway. I discovered Cypress Hill, a talented LA area hip hop group that has been

pretty prolific while flying under my radar. I assume it is because a lot of their lyrics come with parental advisories. Besides this song, I like

"Hit from the Bong", "I could just kill a man" "the best of me", and "Dr GreenThumb". These guys are a hoot!


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

i cant listen to music. its numb to me.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

leminaseri said:


> i cant listen to music. its numb to me.


Yeah, I didn't listen to music for years for that reason.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Phantasm said:


> Yeah, I didn't listen to music for years for that reason.


its very degrading for me because im a musician and i used to love music so much.. sometimes i can listen to one or two songs and i feel a little then. but its very rare


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

What do you play? I play guitar.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Phantasm said:


> What do you play? I play guitar.


me also


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

beautiful Juliette Binoche









and beautiful french song


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I first discovered Ms Annette Strean when she covered the Donna Summers hit "I Feel Love" with the Blue Man Group. I still rank that performance as a top 3 energizing rock performance I have ever seen. I've included a video of "I feel love" which starts at 2:40.






So, I looked to see what else Ms Strean has done, and I found this album with "Mechanics and Mathematics". As I listen to this song, I can't help but think how great it would be if she were to team up with David Byrne and the Talking Heads.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> My Music taste have changed significantly after interacting with many people here on the board and in personal messages.
> I am listening to this kind of music. Everything seems normal when I hear that kind of music.


hahahahahahah i laughed sooo muchh thank you mg hahhaha


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

The old boys are back in town







These guys are in their sixties and seventies. Gave me a lift to hear them again. Thought they were finished, but no, sir.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Favorite song as of the moment.


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## heneluna (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I have a feeling dissoziation might have posted this before, but...


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Demon Hunter - On my side.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

coolwhip27

Thanks for this one:


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## esroh (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Bach. virtually only Bach. (and huge crush on Ms. Hahn 🤓)


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

maybe the best piece i ever listened to.. beautiful! it literally pierces the dpdr shield..


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## JCGame (9 mo ago)

Click Here


----------



## JCGame (9 mo ago)

Click Here


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I love this because it's bonkers.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Best song on depersonalization/dissociation I've heard... and a pretty big song too!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I always liked Mark Knopfler, as I play the guitar the same way, thumb and first two fingers, although obviously not as good as him, but I was pretty good. I haven't picked up my guitar in 5 years. Having to sell my last microphone broke my heart a bit.💔


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------

